# need polaris help



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

i have a 2000 polaris sportsman 335 the 4 wheel drive only spins on one side i replaced the hub coil and still nothing i even took everything from the right side and put on the left still nothing need some help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe its not getting power?


----------



## gillig1502 (Jun 4, 2011)

i switched the power between the good side and bad and it worked on both sides so i have power thiunking maybe the new hub coil was bad still not sure


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

when you take of the hub in behind the sprag is a plate with three tabs First make sure the plate is flat and the tabs are still their. Second on the housing where the plate rides you will see two metal ring where the flat plate rides with the plate in your hand hold it up against the rings then turn 4x4 switch Did the plate stay when you let it go or did it fall if it falls you may need to set the gap on the two rings


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok .. its one of two things .. one is about 10 and the other is about 100-200 .. Take the hub .. bearings etc... check the armature plate its has 3 little dog ears on it if one is gone or ( flat ) it wont engage meaing basically you can put all the power to it and the little ears wont catch the Roller clutch or the 100-200 piece is the clutch is bad .. when u disassemble the hub .. check the clutch very very carefully for cracks bent roller cages etc... 

Also were r u located ?


----------

